# Have I reached capacity?



## Khell (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 55gl FOWLR tank, with a CPR bakpack filter, penguin 350 filter, t5 light, two Korela power heads, live sand base and 60 pounds of live rock or so. The tank has been running for around 9 months. Tank temperature is between 75.5-77, salinity 1.024, major parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, etc.) all within range. I previously used tap water for water changes every other week, changing 10-20%. Over the last month or so I have switched to R/O water as I had a significant algae bloom, and will not be going back!

Currently I have a Flame Angel, Black & White Butterflyfish, Yellow Tang, Blue Green Chromis x4, Ocellaris Clownfish x 2 and a Sailfin Blenny, along with a few shrimp and snails. I cannot say how harmonious the tank mates are. There is zero conflict, and I could not be happier.

When I initially started off my tank, I had more inverts but I lost some along the way. I am wondering if I have reached capacity, or if I could safely add another fish. I was looking at either a Cleaner Wrasse, Blue Tang, Naso Tang or Powder Blue Tang. I have been reading all about the pitfalls of adding an additional tang (yellow has been in the tank around 3 months) and just wanted to gather some more information. 

I was also looking at possibly an anemone, xenias or a maidens hair plant for some movement. My fears are an anemone would restrict too much water space. A xenia would get nipped at, and that the maidens hair plant would get mowed down by the tang.

Thank you all very much for your help, and if there are any other fish suggestions I would gladly take those. Again, my highest priority is compatibility. After that, I would like something blue.

Thanks!


----------



## Khell (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok a few things to talk about

1st WELCOME TO TFK!!!!

2nd it takes time for members to get on the board and answer for example it is now 9am where i am and your post is marked as 430 am so many members in North America may not be on til later in the day. as with any of these types of boards we are world wide but members rotate when they are on and off.... sorry if it takes a bit to get the info but the standard is a few hours with some exceptions like being on when a lot of members are on and in particular when a lot of the saltwater members are on... 

so based on what little i recall from when i owned a salt tank you are actually a bit over the limit based on the size of your fish as adults.. a yellow tang can get quite big... 

more folks will reply as they get on line and i hope you get more info.!!


----------

